# Great Father's day gift



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

The kids got me this new Chessie hopper. No stripping, painting or decaling needed.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good looking hopper Ron.

My daughter got me a woodsided Schmidts reefer, an Atlantic City double door boxcar, a wall ornament and a cast iron floor car.

Always nice to get trains no matter what the occasion.


----------



## ThomasPoole (3 mo ago)

It looks great! My dad has been collecting trains and reefers for many years, and I would like to give him an unusual gift for his collection. I recently discovered I could save money on Amazon and eBay purchases by using a $50 gift card. Can you recommend a reliable seller of such a locomotive on Amazon or eBay? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------

